# PPG DT885 Reducer



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I found an unopened quart of PPG DT885 Reducer in my storage cabinet. Almost feel lucky since i was about to purchase my paint supplies next week. I looked through some old pics and i found a dated picture i took the day i bought this and it was April 2008 when i did the engine bay in my 68... so i've had this unopended can exactly 3 years....

My question is, what is the shelf life for this reducer? Several forums outside of layitlow say 12 months, but other people say there is none *IF* the can is still sealed. Has anyone personally sprayed base with reducer this old?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Open it up and see what it looks like, make sure it diddnt turn a yellow color. Or maybe ask ppg and see what they say


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@May 6 2011, 08:04 PM~20500182
> *Open it up and see what it looks like, make sure it diddnt turn a yellow color. Or maybe ask ppg and see what they say
> *


cool i'll open it up to see what surprise i have.... Might have to call PPG on Monday and ask. The material safety data sheet i found doesn't mention the shelf life..


SECTION I - Material Identity 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Item Name 
Part Number/Trade Name DT885 REDUCER (SOLVENT) 
National Stock Number 6850PDT885 
CAGE Code 1RM36 
Part Number Indicator A 
MSDS Number 193707 
HAZ Code B 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SECTION II - Manufacturer's Information 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer Name PPG INDUSTRIES, INC 
Street 4325 ROSANNA DR 
City ALLISON PARK 
State PA 
Country US 
Zip Code 15101 
Emergency Phone 304-843-4300 
Information Phone 440-572-2800 (412) 492-5555 

MSDS Preparer's Information 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date MSDS Prepared/Revised 11JAN03 
Active Indicator Y 

Alternate Vendors 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SECTION III - Physical/Chemical Characteristics 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Appearance/Odor NON-VISCOUS LIQUID W/ AN ODOR CHARACTERISTIC OF THE INGREDIENTS 
Boiling Point 172 - 338 F 
Vapor Pressure 27.2 
Vapor Density >AIR 
Specific Gravity .845 
Evaporation Rate 222 
Solubility in Water 9.7 % 
Percent Volatiles by Volume 100 
Chemical pH ND 
Container Type R 
Container Pressure Code 1 
Temperature Code 4 
Product State Code L 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SECTION IV - Fire and Explosion Hazard Data 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Flash Point 41 
Flash Point Method PMCC 
Lower Explosion Limit 1.5 
Upper Explosion Limit NA 
Extinguishing Media USE NATIONAL FIRE PROTECTION ASSOCIATION (NFPA) CLASS B EXTINGUISHERS DESIGNED TO EXTINGUISH NFPA CLASS IC FLAMMABLE LIQUID FIRES 
Special Fire Fighting Procedures WATER SPRAY MAY BE INEFFECTIVE. WATER SPRAY MAY BE USED TO COOL CLOSED CONTAINERS TO PREVENT PRESSURE BUILD-UP & POSSIBLE AUTOIGNITION OR EXPLOSION WHEN EXPOSED TO EXTREME HEAT. IF WATER IS USED, FOG NOZZLES ARE PREFERABLE. FIRE-FIGHTERS SHOULD WEAR SCBA & FULL PROTECTIVE CLOTHING 
Unusual Fire/Explosion Hazards KEEP THIS PRODUCT AWAY FROM HEAT, SPARKS, FLAME, & OTHER SOURCES OF IGNITION. INVISIBLE VAPORS CAN TRAVEL TO A SOURCE OF IGNITION AND FLASH BACK. DO NOT SMOKE WHILE USING THIS PRODUCT. KEEP CONTAINERS TIGHTLY CLOSED WHEN NOT IN USE. CLOSED CONTAINERS MAY EXPLODE WHEN OVERHEATED. DO NO APPLY TO HOT SURFACES. TOXIC GASES MAY FORM WHEN THIS PRODUCT COMES IN CONTACT W/ EXTREME HEAT 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SECTION V - Reactivity Data 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Stability  YES 
Materials to Avoid AVOID CONTACT WITH STRONG ALKALIES, STRONG MINERAL ACIDS, OR STRONG OXIDIZING AGENTS 
Hazardous Decomposition Products CARBON MONOXIDE; CARBON DIOXIDE 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SECTION VI - Health Hazard Data 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Route of Entry: Skin U 
Route of Entry: Ingestion U 
Route of Entry: Inhalation U 
Health Hazards - Acute and Chronic [INGEST] HARMFUL IF SWALLOWED [EYE] CAUSES SEVERE EYE IRRITATION [SKIN] MAY CAUSE MODERATE SKIN IRRITATION. MAY BE ABSORBED THROUGH THE SKIN [INHALE] VAPOR AND/OR SPRAY MIST HARMFUL IF INHALED. VAPOR IRRITATES EYES, NOSE, & THROAT 
Symptoms of Overexposure EYE WATERING, HEADACHES, NAUSEA, DIZZINESS, & LOSS OF COORDINATION ARE INDICATIONS THAT SOLVENT LEVELS ARE TOO HIGH. [EYE] REDNESS, ITCHING, BURNING SENSATION & VISUAL DISTURBANCES [SKIN] DRYNESS, ITCHING, CRACKING, BURNING, REDNESS, SWELLING 
Medical Cond. Aggrevated by Exposure NA 
Emergency/First Aid Procedures [INGEST] DO NOT INDUCE VOMITING. GENTLY WIPE OR RINSE THE INSIDE OF THE MOUTH WITH WATER. SIPS OF WATER MAY BE GIVEN IF PERSON IS FULLY CONSCIOUS. [EYE] REMOVE CONTACT LENS & POUR A GENTLE STREAM OF WARM WATER THROUGH THE AFFECTED EYE FOR AT LEAST 15 MIN. [SKIN] RUN A GENTLE STREAM OF WATER OVER AREA FOR 15 MIN. A MILD SOAP MAY BE USED IF AVAILABLE. [INHALE] REMOVE FROM AREA TO FRESH AIR. IN ANY CASE IF SYMPTOMS PERSIST CONTACT POISON CONTROL CENTER, EMERGENCY ROOM, OR PHYSICIAN 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SECTION VII - Precautions for Safe Handling and Use 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Steps if Material Released/Spilled PROVIDE MAXIMUM VENTILATION. ONLY PERSONNEL EQUIPPED W/ PROPER RESPIRATORY, SKIN, & EYE PROTECTION SHOULD BE PERMITTED IN THE AREA. REMOVE ALL SOURCES OF IGNITION. TAKE UP SPILLED MATERIAL WITH SAND, VERMICULITE, OR OTHER NONCOMBUSTIBLE ABSORBENT MATERIAL & PLACE IN CLEAN, EMPTY CONTAINERS FOR DISPOSAL. ONLY THE SPILLED MATERIAL & THE ABSORBANT SHOULD BE PLACED IN THIS CONTAINER 
Waste Disposal Method WASTE MATERIAL MUST BE DISPOSED OF IN ACCORDANCE WITH FED, STATE & LOCAL ENVIRONMENTAL CONTROL REGULATIONS. EMPTY CONTAINERS SHOULD BE RECYCLED OR DISPOSED OF THROUGH AN APPROVED WASTE MANAGEMENT FACILITY 
Handling and Storage Precautions DO NOT STORE ABOVE 120 DEGREES F. STORE LARGE QUANTITIES IN BUILDINGS DESIGNED & PROTECTED FOR STORAGE OF NFPA CLASS IC FLAMMABLE LIQUIDS 
Other Precautions VAPORS MAY COLLECT IN LOW AREAS. IF THIS MATERIAL IS PART OF A MULTIPLE COMPONENT SYSTEM, READ THE MSDS FOR THE OTHER COMPONENT(S) BEFORE BLENDING AS THE RESULTING MIXTURE MAY HAVE THE HAZARDS OF ALL OF ITS PARTS. CONTAINERS SHOULD BE GROUNDED WHEN POURING. AVOID FREE FALL OF LIQUIDS IN EXCESS OF A FEW INCHES 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SECTION VIII - Control Measures 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Respiratory Protection MAY BE PREVENTED BY ENSURING PROPER VENTILATION CONTROLS, VAPOR EXHAUST OR FRESH AIR ENTRY. A NIOSH APPROVED AIR PURIFYING RESPIRATOR WITH THE APPROPRIATE CHEMICAL CARTRIDGES OR A POSITIVE PRESSURE, AIR SUPPLIED RESPIRATOR MAY ALSO REDUCE EXPOSURE 
Ventilation PROVIDE GENERAL DILUTION OR LOCAL EXHAUST VENTILATION IN VOLUME & PATTERN TO KEEP THE CONCENTRATION OF INGREDIENTS 
Protective Gloves NEOPRENE RUBBER GLOVES 
Eye Protection WEAR CHEMICAL-TYPE SPLASH GOGGLES OR FULL FACE SHIELD WHEN POSSIBILITY EXISTS FOR EYE CONTACT 
Other Protective Equipment WEAR PROTECTIVE CLOTHING TO PREVENT SKIN CONTACT. APRON SHOULD BE CONSTRUCTED OF NEOPRENE RUBBER 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SECTION IX - Label Data 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Protect Eye NO 
Protect Skin NO 
Protect Respiratory NO 
Chronic Indicator UNKNOWN 
Contact Code UNKNOWN 
Fire Code UNKNOWN 
Health Code UNKNOWN 
React Code UNKNOWN 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SECTION X - Transportation Data 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SECTION XI - Site Specific/Reporting Information 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Volatile Organic Compounds (P/G) 7.0473 
Volatile Organic Compounds (G/L) 844.5402 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SECTION XII - Ingredients/Identity Information 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ingredient # 01 
Ingredient Name BENZENE, ETHYL- 
CAS Number 100414 
Percent 1 
OSHA PEL 100 PPM 
ACGIH TLV 100 PPM 
Ingredient # 02 
Ingredient Name 2-PROPANOL, 1-METHOXY-, ACETATE 
CAS Number 108656 
Percent 30 
OSHA PEL NE 
ACGIH TLV NE 
Ingredient # 03 
Ingredient Name BENZENE, METHYL- 
CAS Number 108883 
Percent 20 
OSHA PEL 100 PPM 
ACGIH TLV 50 PPM 
Ingredient # 04 
Ingredient Name 2-HEPTANONE 
CAS Number 110430 
Percent 10 
OSHA PEL 100 PPM 
ACGIH TLV 50 PPM 
Ingredient # 05 
Ingredient Name BENZENE, DIMETHYL- 
CAS Number 1330207 
Percent 10 
OSHA PEL 100 PPM 
ACGIH TLV 100 PPM 
Ingredient # 06 
Ingredient Name 2-BUTANONE 
CAS Number 78933 
Percent 20 
OSHA PEL 200 PPM 
ACGIH TLV 200 PPM 
Ingredient # 07 
Ingredient Name *VM & P NAPHTHA 
CAS Number 8032324 
Percent 30 
OSHA PEL NE 
ACGIH TLV NE


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 6 2011, 07:58 PM~20500161
> *I found an unopened quart of PPG DT885 Reducer in my storage cabinet. Almost feel lucky since i was about to purchase my paint supplies next week. I looked through some old pics and i found a dated picture i took the day i bought this and it was April 2008 when i did the engine bay in my 68... so i've had this unopended can exactly 3 years....
> 
> My question is, what is the shelf life for this reducer? Several forums outside of layitlow say 12 months, but other people say there is none IF the can is still sealed. Has anyone personally sprayed base with reducer this old?
> *


It's still good,it's just reducer...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

splash some in your eyes...... if it burns that means its still good :cheesy: j/k :wave:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 6 2011, 09:18 PM~20500523
> *splash some in your eyes...... if it burns that means its still good :cheesy: j/k :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: 
dip yer pecker in it,same results should apply.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

I had a qt of reducer sit for three years (not ppg) and I opened it up and it had a yellow swirl in it and it was only half full. So I don't know how it evaporated or what the hell happend to it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

SHOULD BE FINE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 6 2011, 11:19 PM~20500535
> *:roflmao:
> dip yer pecker in it,same results should apply.
> *


----------

